# Tampa Bay Winter Time Sheepshead



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Myself and a buddy got into some nice sheepshead today out by Weedon Island on the west side of Tampa Bay. Man, what a beautiful winter time day down here and I'll tell ya what, I love fishing on Mondays when most people are working. LOL










We caught about a dozen sheepies, with five nice keepers. The sheepies were caught on fiddlers and shrimp pieces. They were full of green mussels too though, but don't ask me how I know. LOL

We also caught four redfish, but only one was a keeper for Florida, a 22 incher.

Here's my buddy Ron (Wrangler) with his lower slot redfish.










Then it was off to the power plant shipping channel to catch some silver trout, whiting, and black sea bass, a staple of winter time fishing for pan fry enthusiasts down here.

We didn't get anything too big, but we caught plenty to fill the belly.




























They're not big fish, but they're still as tasty and they made for pretty photos.

All in all it was a great day out on the water with a good friend I met through the fishing boards. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*pwr plant??*

Can you fish from shore at the plant? What would I google to get a sat pic?
Find your posts very helpful and good to see quality photos and grammar.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

chilehead2--Thanks for comments. I don't think you can fish many of the power plants in Florida much anymore from shore after 9/11. 

However, there is one that I know of, that would be Anlote. During the winter there is much good fishing there, especially for pompano.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Oops, that was supposed to be Anclote Power Plant.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Nice:fishing:! Weeden is a nice place. hope to be there in Jan or Feb. Wish I was there now.Want to stay there foe the winter and get away from this cold here in Va.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> Can you fish from shore at the plant? What would I google to get a sat pic?
> Find your posts very helpful and good to see quality photos and grammar.


Google St Petersburg.
Weeden and the power plant are just south of the Rt.90 Gandy Bridge .
There are actually 2 bridges there side by side.
They saved the old one when the new one was built and now use it for walking, biking and fishing.There is a nice parking area there and a pier on both side of the old bridge about a half a mile long. So you can fish there instead of the power plant.
Oh and there is a box on the rail that you can drop a couple of bucks in to help the organization that saved the bridge to maintain it or you can buy a tile with your name on it and add it to those that are on the curb of the bridge.

Oh and you can fish of off the shore there too. All around the parking lot and on the south side before you get to the bridge there is a nice beach and shady mangroves and on the week end good barbeque.
The only con about it is the work traffic at rush hour it's almost suicide to try to get back on the highway.


----------

